# My diet is working woohoo



## Dollypolly (Feb 24, 2017)

Well after Christmas when I firmly put my head in the sand I came out of the fog and tackled my weight and my T2. 
I'm not that much overweight but needed to lose some.
Read everything and read again.
T2 now and hoping for nice low numbers within the year as the weight falls off 
I'm following a LCHF diet of sorts.
I experiment ALL the time with food and monitor it.
Bread,rice,grains,flours are banned 
Fizzy juice including diet ones are banned 
Milk chocolate no more 
Dark is allowed as long as it's 85% cocoa (doesn't spike sugars) 
Sweetener out 
No milk but cream in coffee with no sugars
Veg grown above ground only no under ground ones as they'd actually make me sleepy go figure eh!!! 
I have lost as of Jan 2.9kgs 
Woohoo go me lol!!!!! 
On average I'm losing the now 100-300grams a day. 
The internet have thousands of recipes for low carbers 
So I don't get bored with it. 
I took the bull by the horns and did it for me and my future. 
Now to get my morning sugars down from the 9s as everything else is lowering nicely.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2017)

Excellent Dollypolly! Well done, your efforts are really paying off and you will feel so much better for it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 24, 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2017)

Glad you found what is working for you.


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 24, 2017)

Well done it shows that this way of eating can work well ,it worked for me to lower my BGS I didn't need to lose weight because I was already skinny ! 
  CAROL


----------



## weecee (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done Dollypolly . You have started really well and seem focused on your goal. Every little gram can make a big difference to the wider picture. This will be a good year for you


----------



## Ditto (Feb 25, 2017)

That's excellent Dolly, I'm really pleased for you. On the other hand I do all that as a given and I'm struggling to lose a pound.  Do you do loads of exercise?


----------



## Amigo (Feb 25, 2017)

That's brilliant Dolly. Well done!

Why is it that every time I put cream into coffee, it curdles or leaves bits? Any suggestions?


----------



## Dollypolly (Feb 25, 2017)

I run kennels which are my own(breed and show) . I do have kennel hands and got lazy and they where doing the bulk now I'm back to it mucking in with them. 

As for the cream in coffee warm the cream first. I have jugs just for that for the mircowave 20 seconds on full whack and your good to go. Mines an 850 watt microwave so higher is less lower is more but be careful if left in to long it'll burn ya.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 12, 2017)

Can you explain is it a low carb diet I need - can you have ream and butter - I hae recenytly been told I am borderline but am treating as though diabetic as want to get things right for me - the diet is the hardest for me to get my head around I am 5foot 4 inches and about 10stone 6 pounds roughly - not overly overweight but have lost half stone in the last week probably because I am afraid of eating the wrong food,  Is it ok to eat 2 or 3 apples per day?  is there a sample diet I can look for on the internet like your low carb one?


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Mar 14, 2017)

Drinking water is really important too. At least 2l a day if not more. Helps it flush your system out.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 14, 2017)

I follow the diet doctor but I'm not keto. I still eat some breads mainly burgen as I tolerate it better than wholemeal. 
I also don't snack between meals these days and I had to teach myself that I shouldn't eat out of boredom. 
They say don't count calories well I do or I'd go over every day which I was in the beginning. I'm averaging 1600-1800 per day depending on my exercise of the day. I'm 5ft 3ins and 11st 5 now, I was back in November tipping the scales at 12st 4/5.  So I have lost and steadIly too. 
You can have high fat items in your diet but good fats and leafy veg 
I aim for a litre a day of water as I have large mugs of coffee with cream that count as my water too. 
This diet isn't for all as it works for some doesn't for others you have to decide on that. 
My goal wasn't the weight that's just an added bonus it was my sugar levels I wanted down first but I need to lose weight for that so it's been all good for me. Hoping to shed the next stone as easily. 
Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok so heres another question. Thanks to all your help everyone i am gettong to grips with this lchf thing. Have done really well in fact have literally dropped a stone in weight without even trying. Dont wanna lose anymore tho. But cant believe how great i feel full of energy that people evem notice. Why did i not do this before. Anyhow just had a whole advocado and feeling very sluggish. Could this be affecting me its the first time i have felt sluggish but been really good and thot they would be ok being a superfood. Cant test am in work and received my meter but havent opened it yet gonna do that tonite. Thanks for anyone can shed any light in this.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 17, 2017)

Everyone is different and it'll be trial and error for what you can or cannot eat. 
I personally can only have half an avocado and usually mixed with something else


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 17, 2017)

thing is will I notice by being sluggish - I want to know how I can identify when affected. for a while will I use my wee meter before (is it immediately before?) a meal and then is it 90mins after. I am a little scared (sorry to everyone on here but I am a bit of a woose) incase it soars what would I do?
got my meter had to try had my dinner bout 3.30pm nothing else but 2 cups of coffee, my reading means nothing to me can anyone help 5.6 it was so now I have it working what am I looking for please. thanks


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> thing is will I notice by being sluggish - I want to know how I can identify when affected. for a while will I use my wee meter before (is it immediately before?) a meal and then is it 90mins after. I am a little scared (sorry to everyone on here but I am a bit of a woose) incase it soars what would I do?
> got my meter had to try had my dinner bout 3.30pm nothing else but 2 cups of coffee, my reading means nothing to me can anyone help 5.6 it was so now I have it working what am I looking for please. thanks


5.6 sounds fine to me. Here are the recommended levels, taken from the NICE guidelines, basically you want to be 4-7 before a meal, and below 8.5 two hours after.
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing/


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> 5.6 sounds fine to me. Here are the recommended levels, taken from the NICE guidelines, basically you want to be 4-7 before a meal, and below 8.5 two hours after.
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing/


thank you


----------

